# Link's Thread - picture heavy



## Kebechet (Jul 5, 2011)

I figured I would start a new thread, just about Link, and provide pictures, video and commentary as he grows and we go on adventures together  This is similar to my old thread from the previous incarnation of the forum, but I want to try to stay on topic more. With that said, I'm going to start with his baby pictures and move from there.

I'll have had him for a year, after tomorrow! So I think this is a fantastic time to start a new thread, and show his progression from baby to behemoth  







Here he is the first day I got him! He was pretty thin, had some terrible stuck shed on his tail, but still the sweetest little thing, even if he was nervous. 






He quickly made himself at home. 

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2
/60907_437422658189_500503189_4988732_8280159_n.jpg

He always got into everything, and loved to explore. He hasn't changed much  






Though he was sometimes a little nervous, we came to an understanding of each other as time went on. 






Over time, we even learned to trust each other.






As he got older, he really got used to the camera, and seemed to enjoy showing off. 






He got spoiled on more than one occasion. We discovered that he really likes eggnog, and we shared it off and on throughout the holiday season. 






As he got older he got a bit of a mischievous streak, and he thinks I don't notice.











But sometimes, he surprises me.






I know he really surprised me then! 






This was our first portrait together. 






This was our second. Thankfully he didn't think I looked too much like a fish, even if I think I did. 






Remember what I said about him liking to get into things?  






Whoever told me that Tegus don't climb, was clearly wrong. 






That collar really didn't last long, but it was worth a shot. 






I quickly discovered an alternative that worked better, and was just as snazzy. 






Sometimes though, he gets into places that he isn't supposed to. It took me a while to finally find him under the fridge. He got a bath after I managed to get him out. 






He likes to nap a lot, and sometimes he clearly shows his disdain when disturbed.






As it got warmer outside, we were finally able to seriously get to leash training. He loves his trips to the park by the river. 






Sometimes he'll catch up on a bit of light reading.






After a long day of excitement, he'll often show off with a big yawn. 






And when he feels like it, he'll share his naps with me  

Happy birthday Link! Here's to another year, and many more!


----------



## fisheric (Jul 6, 2011)

nice picture set. the one of you two holding claws/finger is super cool.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love this. I love the claw pics too.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 6, 2011)

_ Very nice progression thread_


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 8, 2011)

I think this is the derpy-ist picture I've ever gotten of Link XD 

Also, he let me get a good photo of his eye. 






I love the blueish purple color he has on his eyelids  

Oh, and here's a video I took of him being cute curled up in a ball. Though first you have to get past me with the camera in my face XD

http://youtu.be/f2Q0CxOl9O0


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 8, 2011)

awsome pics. keep up the good work


----------



## Bedlam (Jul 8, 2011)

I actually laughed, great job.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats on your first of many years together, great job, keep up the good work he looks great


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to do that with my gu when he comes, can't wait for him to get here. Just need a name for him now lol.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 15, 2011)

Link is showing off his teeth and tongue  I think this is one of the best tongue shots I've ever gotten of him. 





He also sometimes gets belly rubs. I've experimented with putting him on his back a few times, and he doesn't seem to mind  I've got a very trusting Tegu.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea! more link pics.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow he's getting big! He looks happy and spoiled! I love the pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 20, 2011)

After a crazy trip, a couple hundred dollars, and dropping a large rock on my toe, I finally managed to get the giant cage hauled 150 miles from Auburn, to Portland, and into my apartment. I had to screw some things together, and now I'm waiting for the caulk to dry, and fumes to go away. I have lots of windows open, and I'm thinking a little over 24 hours should do it. Then I'll be finishing up the interior, including installing the lights.

Here's Link examining his new enclosure.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

awesome enclosure! im sure he will be very pleased. i like the top of it, it looks neat


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 21, 2011)

SUPER COOL ENCLOSURE!! LOVE the top!!! that enclosure looks well worth the trip!!! =D


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 21, 2011)

Check out Link checking out his new pad.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 21, 2011)

I figured I would share this very odd experience with you all. 

http://youtu.be/h2VVPqPREBg - Link really has his moments LOL


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2011)

You ever use shiny metal tongs to feed Link? That's my guess as to the feeding reaction to the hammer, or maybe it just smelled yummy to him.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 22, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> You ever use shiny metal tongs to feed Link? That's my guess as to the feeding reaction to the hammer, or maybe it just smelled yummy to him.



I've used small tongs in the past, but I actually hand-feed a lot, and let him eat off of plates mainly. I even tried feeding him after. He wasn't hungry, despite how he was acting on camera.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 23, 2011)

link is sooo awesome u and link are the reason i have my tegu love the pics he truly is one of the most handsome tegus around


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 24, 2011)

I think Link is teething or something. He keeps going after random hard objects to chew on. He nudges them first, to check and see how hard they are, and then he starts gently gnawing. He found my hammer again, and I snapped this picture before he decided he was done gnawing. 






(he did not appear to be in any physical distress, and this photo shows teeth growing in that I haven't seen before, so I assume he's teething and will gnaw on hard objects for pain relief. I checked him out after, to make sure he hadn't injured himself, and he hadn't. So while the behaviour is strange, I'm not overly concerned.)


----------



## tommyhung (Jul 25, 2011)

good!!


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 25, 2011)

cute pic! Its so weird to think about lizards needing to teethe. lol


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 25, 2011)

Link made a croaking sound when he yawned just a second ago Oo' it almost sounded like a cross between a burp and that sound that baby crocodiles make. I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------

